# Hartland Story



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have a copy of the Hartland story that was in the articles? I cant bring the page up anymore. Anyway to get that. Thanks


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was able to pull all if it up excluding some photos on the Inernet Archive's "Wayback Machine" http://www.archive.org/


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Ah, I see that Mr. Peabody is still around


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Shawn,

The following is a link to a copy of the MLS article The Phil Jensen Story by David Fletcher, which I believe is what you're speaking of. Thanks to MLS member Don Hazen for providing the copy he made.

The Phil Jensen Story[/b]


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys that is the one.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

That is it, and with the photos too. 

Also, I had never noticed that Tin Tin was on the platform of one of the cars?


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to print a copy of this story but for some reason it does not want to print properly. It cuts out text, prints the side stuff and then it prints going long ways even though the page is set correct on the screen. Any ideas how I can print this properly? Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Save the PDF file and try printing it... 

Greg


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn

If you're still having problems with printing the original PDF the following is a revised copy that may work for you.

The Phil Jensen Story - 2 PDF[/b]


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg I tried to sane it as a pdf but still had all the sidebar stuff. 
Steve thanks that should work now.


----------

